# Help plz



## medstudentabc (Dec 1, 2011)

*Hi everyone i just got admitted in a medical school in china .*
*The time i came here i got to knw from my seniors that one has to study really hard enough in a chinese medical school than any other as chinese teachers wont guide one much ... *
*Now im really worried about my studies .. i'm totally blank all i knw is that i hve to study hard enough to be a good medical student ..*
*Could anyone who's in the senior most medical student guide me about the study pattern ,notes and books that teach according to usmle pattern and most importantly which subjects do we have to study in the 1st year of medical school ???*
*okay i know its really weird asking all this but im really nervous *
*i'll be thankful and appreciate the guidance from any senior medical student !!!*
**


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello Friend, first of all congratz. Which university did u get in? 
Well I'm not a senior or something, I'm at the same level as u r, but my cousin is a doctor and he told me as I'm getting in the same field that the best way to get knowledge and be prepared for any kind of test or exam is, "youtube". U can find lectures of certain topic or subject from professors all over the world and they would be really really detailed. So its the best way of acquiring knowledge. Hope this helps.


----------



## medstudentabc (Dec 1, 2011)

*hello !!! i got into jilin medical college*
*thanks for the wish and for the reply !*
*but u knw the prob is How and What to study ?there r alots of international writers of medical books lots of medical lectures out there on internet but then again what do one follow ??? no one other than you bothered to reply  *


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Ok I've got another news for you. My friend got into Shenghai medical university. I talked to him just today and he told me that the professors might not be able to give u or infact anyone extra attention as they are really really busy. But still, if u simply ask them what topics etc u have to study they would tell you for sure. And then you can simply find lectures from professors from all over the world.


----------

